# Adobe Flash on music streaming websites



## Mayank_1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Why do all the music streaming websites(especially in India) insist on having Adobe Flash installed? Can't they use HTML5 to stream the audio? Considering the fact that Flash is a walking risk, why don't they make the switch? Video websites like You Tube and Netflix have broken through this archaic plugin architecture. Gaana, Saavn, Hungama, Raaga all are guilty in this. Even international streaming websites like Rdio only have basic support for these modern web standards.

How much more time will it take before major players dump Flash for good?


----------



## hansmilan (Aug 21, 2015)

Its end started before 2011...

Cell Phone Reviews: Adobe Flash Meets Its End


----------

